# $600.00 Abs Case!!!



## WarEagleAU (Nov 9, 2008)

Saw this on one of the deal pages of newegg.com and thought Id share it with you all. Check out how massive this is!!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811215012


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 9, 2008)

that thing is HUGE!
woo hoo 100$ today


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 9, 2008)

Wtmf?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah that has been out for a while.  Lian-Li or Silverstone make that case and sell it to different company for them to sell it. You can see Tjharlow build with this one on Youtube.


----------



## Polarman (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks taller than my desk!


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 9, 2008)

that is by far one of the ugliest cases i have ever seen.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't ever see spending that kind of cash on a case, unless it already has a LCS inside it. Hell, from the looks of it, it won't really cool much better than my HAF, which is a beast, and sells for $170.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 9, 2008)

Thats the kind of case you want if your going to make a server computer. Its perfect for serving that purpose. It would be stationary and cool.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 9, 2008)

oh man i jost woke up, that things just given me a semi  that is friggin awesome, i wants its now


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha, I thinks its awesome, as tall as my desk and too much damn money. Id get it though I dont know how it work with the drives being on the side. You could pretty much put two LCS systems inside of it.


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2008)

It's a re-badged Lian Li x2000.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 9, 2008)

I did a search looking for that HAF 2 from CM and they have 699.99 and 599.99 cases as well. Im assuming the costs for those are due to the custom paint/skin jobs.


----------



## r9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I love it. Great Great case.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah Its huge and awesome. IF I had cash to burn ID get one of them. Id like someone to do a review of one though


----------



## MKmods (Nov 9, 2008)

I hope cases keep getting more $$..Pretty soon Its gonna be worth it to have one custom built.
(if they equalized the exhaust fans to the intakes and made a cleaner HDD rack that case has possibilities)


----------



## AsRock (Nov 9, 2008)

just about enough room for my system. And $600 like shi man.  I like the look though i guess thats just personal taste.

My ideal case is around $350 and it's the cube type one's that you can fit 2 PC's in.


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2008)

For $600 I could buy Fit's QX and have cash for beer!  I'll laugh when someone's little cousin/nephew/niece/daughter/son/one night stand pokes a pen into those open front fans.


----------



## epicfail (Nov 10, 2008)

holy huge case


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 11, 2008)

Its a mammoth of a tower case. Im in love with it, but I spit on the price!

I do like the CM Haf 2 though. Paulieg has me wanting to get that case like really bad!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 11, 2008)

That case is one of the best there is atm imo.If i had the dosh,i'd already have one.


----------



## Katanai (Nov 11, 2008)

This is one of the worst ripoffs I've seen. You can buy a case that's almost as big as this one with watercooling preinstalled in this price range. :shadedshu


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I hope cases keep getting more $$..Pretty soon Its gonna be worth it to have one custom built.
> (if they equalized the exhaust fans to the intakes and made a cleaner HDD rack that case has possibilities)



yah you would be in luck lol


It says that the front panel is "diamond cut"

IT BETTER BE DIAMOND COATED FOR THAT PRICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drizzt5 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd take that case for free though, not $600, perhaps a bit less.


Nice av skykast... It's got my attention more then the case does.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 11, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I hope cases keep getting more $$..Pretty soon Its gonna be worth it to have one custom built.
> (if they equalized the exhaust fans to the intakes and made a cleaner HDD rack that case has possibilities)



Carbon fibre case plox so that I can play football with it


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

Drizzt5 said:


> I'd take that case for free though, not $600, perhaps a bit less.
> 
> 
> Nice av skykast... It's got my attention more then the case does.



lol what one the computer or the......


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 11, 2008)

i don't remember when and where i post a case price at about 3000$ i think


----------



## Drizzt5 (Nov 11, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> lol what one the computer or the......



i liked the other av better to be honest  lol... you changed it damn you


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 11, 2008)

Huge case but looks kinda skinny on the side.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2008)

that is a sweet looking server case. too bad you dont need to spend anywhere near $600 on a good server case!


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 11, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> i don't remember when and where i post a case price at about 3000$ i think



a 3 GRAND CASE!! Thats a rip...


----------



## niko084 (Nov 11, 2008)

Fairly cool design idea for keeping the board and cards cool, separate hard drive location to keep emi away.

Eh, IMO its as stupid and great as owning a pet elephant.


----------



## Silverel (Nov 11, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Fairly cool design idea for keeping the board and cards cool, separate hard drive location to keep emi away.
> 
> Eh, IMO its as stupid and great as owning a pet elephant.



Yeah, but with a bit of lube, there's enough room in that thing to


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

Drizzt5 said:


> i liked the other av better to be honest  lol... you changed it damn you



I was forced to by a mod lol


----------



## SirMango (Nov 12, 2008)

Omg it's huge! Thanks goodness for free shipping... at least!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

lol yah that would be $30 + for UPS STANDARD lol


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 12, 2008)

so where is teh mobo and teh rads and pumps and blocks?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> so where is teh mobo and teh rads and pumps and blocks?



its only a case, that stuff doesnt come with it, althought you probably could buy a whole comp for that price


----------



## SirMango (Nov 12, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> lol yah that would be $30 + for UPS STANDARD lol


Oh snaps. Insurance not included with the free shipping I suppose


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 12, 2008)

Im assuming shipping on that case would be like $50 USD easily.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah most likely about that for STANDART too lol


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Only two types of people would buy this people who are stupid and people with money ... I'd be both but I don't have 6 quid never mind 600


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Only two types of people would buy this people who are stupid and people with money ... I'd be both but I don't have 6 quid never mind 600



way to be up front and admit it!


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 13, 2008)

I cant believe people like this case when you can get this for less
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...Water_Cooled_Case_-_BLACK.html?tl=g45c259s658


or this for $299
or http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...se_-_Blood_Shot_CAS-BS03-3.html?tl=g1c315s810


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

meh this one is better than both of those by far


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 13, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> meh this one is better than both of those by far



In what way?


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 13, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> way to be up front and admit it!



Only stupid when it comes to buying cases anyway  I got a cosmos, My dream case and about a week later I ended up getting an antec 1200 and now have a strange urge to get a htpc case


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 13, 2008)

I do like that Custom Lian Li Case but this ABS does blow both away!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> In what way?



it comes with fans, It is much bigger allowing for more airflow and more/bigger components and the internal set up is much better planned, the wire managment is much more user friendly and useful umm thats what I can think of by just glancing at both the specs...


----------



## retrobear77 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ugly case or not, there's plenty of space!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 22, 2008)

retrobear77 said:


> Ugly case or not, there's plenty of space!



veryvery true. and it comes with fans and mostly everything needed except the computers hardware


----------

